# Starting first clean bulk. How do my Macro's and diet look?



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

I want to do a really slow bulk as I want to put on minimal fat and I seem to put on weight easy.

I was maintaining weight at 1850 calories while getting a lot stronger, so I will start at 2200 and adjust it weekly if need be.

Height: 5,7"

Weight: 130lb

BF%: 16-18%

Macros:

25% Protein / 50-55% Carbs / 20% Fats

Daily Calories: 2200

Protein: 142g

Carbs: 250-300g (I have extra carbs on leg days)

Fat: 52g

Diet:



Pre Workout Shake: 36g Protein | 93g Carbs | 9g fat

Protein Shake

70g Oats

SizeOn Intra

Post Workout Shake: 29g Protein | 54g Carbs | 9g fat

Protein Shake

70g Oats

Meal 3: 20g Protein | 32g Carbs| 14g fat

2 Eggs

2 Wholemeal Bread

2 cups Veg

Light cheese

Meal 4: 36g Protein | 50g Carbs | 4.5g fat

100g Chicken

200g Sweet Potatoes

2 cups Veg

Meal 5: 21g Protein | 8g Carbs | 16g fat

Casein Shake (or cottage cheese)

1 Scoop Oats

Fish Oils
​
Does that look ok?

If anyone can advise me on my macro's that be great, is there enough of each, or vice versa?


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

The foods look ok, although your going to mix veg with eggs? ehh. Doesnt seem like an awfull lot.

As a general rule start out around 1.5g of protien per pound of bodyweight and same for carbs. This is what I tend to do and il usually have an extra 80g of carbs or so on harder workout days and a little less on weekends when im resting. This is a good way to keep fat gain minimal.

If you can add weight each week or reps then all is good if not add 20g more carbs and so on.

I find if I wanna stay as lean as poss during bulking timing carbs works great also so 3 carbs meals, breakfast pre and post workout other meals protien and fats vegs.

maybe add a few more eggs in your egg meal and maybe fast acting carbs after workout like waxy maize.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

id have 6 wholes eggs and drop the cheese and more fish oil


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks I'll do just that,

Putting on mass is my main goal but I also want to lean out as I still have a slight gut, therefore I want to take it very slow.

So aslong as I am gaining strength every week I shouldn't need to up my calories?

Then when I do stall I can add in more carbs?


----------

